# Handyman price list



## Bob Mariani

Costs are not discussed on this forum since the prices for everything vary from area to area and contractor to contractor.


----------



## Aggie67

A&S Saenz,
While it isn't the place to discuss it, you asked, and if you are really looking for numbers, I might be able to help you out. E-mail me at [email protected]. 

To the Mods, if I shouldn't be handing out my e-mail like that, feel free to zap this, and please accept my apology.


----------

